# Show off your AF setups and stuff!



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Being new to the game I learn and appreciate a lot through visualization. I thought about
this in the layout board but then I'm not interested in the other scales (at the moment not that I don't appreciate them either). Thought this would be a fun way to educate those like me, and show off to others. So please post pics, make lists, and have fun. I hope people share and fun with this thread. Thanks Jim


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

My current layout is in the early stages of creation so not much to show just yet. However it can be found in the thread named "Christmas American Flyer Layout" which contains my layout from last year (2012) and one that I'm working on now, even though Christmas has already passed. Hopefully, I'll include many of my action accessories and unloading cars, as well as at least 4 trains to show off.


----------

